# OBAMA'S WAR PBS/FRONTLINE Documentary



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

If you want to see what the Hussein administration expects from our Marines Sailors and Soldiers, what amounts to getting them killed with suicidal stupid "rules of engagement" while he leaves them twisting in the wind and hung out to dry, watch this video..

Warning: Graphic Language and violent imagery Viewer Discretion Advised. Watch the Full Program Online
_______________________________

We used to have bad *** American generals like Grant and Patton.

Now we have idiots and morons who blame themselves for the violence of our enemies.

No wonder we now have the George McFly military strategy.

Look, Its a simple problem. Islam wants to rule the planet, We gonna let them or not? Its not rocket science, a backwards bunch of goat herders in sandals with rudimentary weapons and little to no training at all are kicking our *** for one reason and one reason only, we're letting them win because of our candy *** liberal kiddie gloves bleeding heart BS policy.

Take the gloves off and let the military do their job and the war will be over in a month. They'll think twice before they attack us again.. Ask the Japanese, they'll tell you.


----------

